# Dna test today " kiss my heffer sized ass sperm donor "



## DizzyMoo

At 5pm today me & Jaxon have our appointment for his dna test to prove to my ex that " you are the father ". :happydance:
He cheated on me & left me for someone else after our bfp :cry: , He knows fine well he is Jaxons bio :growlmad: but of course would like to drag it out & i think he hoped i wouldn't go through the dna :dohh: well WRONG, I can't wait! :happydance:
I only wish i could be there when he opens the letter & i could give him the royal Vs. :happydance::haha:

Apparently from today we should hear back the results within 10 days, So this will be our countdown to victory in a way :thumbup:

So this is a mega big UP YOURS peter simon nothard!!


----------



## lou_w34

Weird, its not letting me read this thread :shrug:

But i get the jist from the title!
Good luck for today! Not that you need it as you no the truth! :hugs:

xx


----------



## expecting09

Ohhh, I'm the same Lou lmao. All I can see is your post!

Good luck Dizzy, atleast once it's done CSA can sort everything out x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Ere wheres me 1st post gone? * hmph * i wrote all sorts & smileys anorl!! Damn you!! *hmph*


----------



## honey08

goodluck , proving him wrong ?x


----------



## sweetlullaby

I can read the post okay.....:wacko:

Anyways good luck for today!!!

:rofl: they think they can get away with everthing don't they?


----------



## expecting09

I can read it now lmao, that was weird


----------



## lou_w34

And me, can read it now!!


----------



## Katieeeee

I hope it all goes well :hugs:

The CSA are being complete arseholes to me - 3 weeks ago I was told (but only because I rang up and asked) that he'd denied paternity so I said YEAH go ahead with the DNA test and I've heard nothing back since. How long did it take to hear back after you said go ahead with the dna test?? xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Apparently my post was kinda removed because i wrote a naughty word :dohh: oops ..they removed the word & put me post back lol Sorry admin * slap me handies *

Anyhoo... yeh katie it all depends what he's now said, They go back to him to say she said go ahead with dna so it depends if he still wants to go ahead or not, You should of got a letter to sign to agree to the dna before anything happens if you haven't got it yet then he may well have backed down . 
Give them a phone & just ask them whether its going ahead or not, Ours has been since 1st wk in january & 10 days ago i was told i could finally do our dna test so it is a slow ish process. 
If he doesn't go through with dna he's presumed as the father, If he does it & he is the father then he pays the £280 dna cost, If they say he aint then the csa pay it .

Any other info ya need hun just pm me anytime xxx



Well we did our test today & i soooooo cant wait now its untrue! 
You ARE the father !!! Shame in a way i know there are lots of men who would love a son & would more than happily pay towards them & buy them things & treat them perfect but noooooooo we get stuck with knobs like these eh *sigh*


----------



## purpledahlia

wow i cant believe how long its taken for them to sort things for you dizzy and katie! I only rang them bout 6 weeks ago ish? theyve already sent him 2 letters and called him, 
i wish you got to give him the results! that would be class!


----------



## DizzyMoo

purpledahlia said:


> wow i cant believe how long its taken for them to sort things for you dizzy and katie! I only rang them bout 6 weeks ago ish? theyve already sent him 2 letters and called him,
> i wish you got to give him the results! that would be class!


Well soon as they contacted him he denied paternity which i knew he would to delay things, So they sent me a letter to confirm dna would be ok. Well of course it would ! Its a fair lengthy process really as they tell him to book an appointment he then has to reply with the date etc so they can send the sample kit to the docs, then he takes his & the doc sends it back, Once they get his they tell me to book mine etc etc. Ive now done mine & jaxons woop!

I'm just worried now though that he will of gotten a mate to pose as him, As all we need to take is 2 passport photos each nothing else, So anyone could take their own photo & claim to be him :( 
They said if that happens i then get to see his photos GRR


----------



## suzanne108

Ooh good luck (not that you need it!)

I love that you named and shamed him :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Lol he's already on to his next victim god help her that's all i can say.


----------



## tinkabells

I got my DNA results after i took mine 3 days later!!!xxx


----------



## teal

Glad to hear you've got the dna test done :hugs: 

Really sad that it came to that though - where did we find these so called men. :hugs: xx


----------



## purpledahlia

hope u get the resukts this week, they really should have you both do the DNA at the same sorta time, not really any need to do it one at a time it just drage it on eh,


----------



## DizzyMoo

purpledahlia said:


> hope u get the resukts this week, they really should have you both do the DNA at the same sorta time, not really any need to do it one at a time it just drage it on eh,


They make the bloke do it first in case he backs out & ive already wasted doing mine you see, So once he does his then the mother n child do theirs. 

Cant wait to get the results, Its so wrong but yet im nervous!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Lol the title of this post made me laugh!!!!! Good on u Hun x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Loved the title! lol I'll send you some good luck, but I know you don't need it. Just promise you'll give us a very detailed update/victory post when it's all done. :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Oh dont worry i'll be updating alright, I cant wait for the results!! Coz i know he'll of had them too & then i can text him saying " who's the daddy " lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

:rofl: at who's the daddy :rofl:


----------



## teal

Loving your "who's the daddy" text :rofl: xx


----------

